# Motor Trends Gto Test



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

The 05 GTO doesn't do to good again the Caddy CTS and Chrysler 300C.


------------ 0 to 60-------- 0 to 100--------1/4 mile------braking 100 to 0

Caddy-------- [email protected] 317 


Chrysler [email protected] 317


[email protected]


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree with you, however the Caddy twice the price, or the Chrysler, ("Its a Chrysler!). However, most of the Chrysler owners that buy the 300m won't have the guts to go fast enough to beat a GTO anyway.


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

WOW, that is VERY dissapointing! The LS2 GTO only runs 13.30s?? WTF over??


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

The 05 GTO should run 0-60 in 4.5-4.6. They had a bad driver or a bad car.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Old Coot said:


> The 05 GTO doesn't do to good again the Caddy CTS and Chrysler 300C.
> 
> 
> ------------ 0 to 60-------- 0 to 100--------1/4 mile------braking 100 to 0
> ...


Where did you get those numbers from? A tank like the 300c faster? Maybe falling off a cliff!


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

TulsaGTO said:


> The 05 GTO should run 0-60 in 4.5-4.6. They had a bad driver or a bad car.


That is what I figured.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Where did you get those numbers from? A tank like the 300c faster? Maybe falling off a cliff!


Um...That's the Chrysler 300C SRT-8. As far as I know they are not out yet.

Chrysler 300C SRT-8


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a GTO also. I don't like to see those numbers but that is what it reads. Wouldn't you love to have a four door land yatch woop up on you at a light.


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

4 door land yaht? You mean the Magnum?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Motor Trend has the 300 listed as their 05 Car of the Year, The numbers are for the 04 GTO or they are just biased as usual! The only car pontiac sent to the 2005 Car of the Year Testing was the G6.

Same BS as C&D.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Unless they made a 400 HP GTO in 04 and put scoops on the hood and put bigger brakes on it, this is indeed a 05. The Chrysler is a 300C ST8 and wieghs in at 4190lb and is using and auto. It has the 425HP Hemi.
The 05 GTO is only 3 tenths faster in the 1/4 then the 04. But the Caddy is the fastest of the three.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd love to have that gigantic nav screen in the GTO that the CTS-V has. I love the wire mesh grill on front of it too, I wonder if i can incorporate something like that on my GTO.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Come one now. First you say that Car & Driver is biased against the GTO and now Motor Trend? So there is a conspiracy by two large automotive publications to make the GTO look bad?  

The goat was beaten on that particular day, under those particular track conditions, by those particular drivers. That does not diminish the value of GTO nor does it raise that status of those other vehicles with numbers being as close as they are.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

that hemi make 425? if so thats pretty impressive


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Man that driver must have really sucked 0-60 should be 4.6 not 5.0 and im sure with a good driver the 05 would do the quarter in 13.0 at least. so yes i do think they are biased!


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

flht3 said:


> that hemi make 425? if so thats pretty impressive


Tha's th HP figure from 1969! And that was gross not today's net figures! :cool


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

This is the new engine. The old one was a 426ci and this one is 369.8ci. Torgue is [email protected] and Horsepower is [email protected] Compression is 10.3 to 1.
Axle ratio is 3.06. You have got to give them credit. It moves for a big car.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

At least the Motor trend test car had the pedal spacing adjusted for proper heel-toe braking and the dead pedal, unlike the '05 C & D tested. 
As for the 0-60 and the 1/4 mile, I think they just couldn't get the launch right(wheelspin) or perhaps it was tested with TCS on. 
Can you really effectively use 50 more horsepower through the stock "400 Treadwear" rated tires???? Try Eagle F-1's or GS-C's like my old Z-28 or maybe even wider tires. I know my '04 will break rolling traction in first or second gear on all but ideal road surfaces. :cool


----------

